# Archetype Cosmetics



## Briar (Feb 3, 2008)

ArchetypeCosmetics.com

Has anyone else tried out these wonderful multi-use pigment colors?  Holly over at Archetype makes her own colors from scratch and has some incredible, deep and unusual colors.  Most of her colors are very shimmery and many have multiple shades depending on when the light hits them.  

I haven't tried her lip colors yet but I've heard they're divine.


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 3, 2008)

These sound interesting, thanks for posting this link! 
Can you tell me how well they wear when on (is primer a must?); and are they colour true in reference to site swatches, and pigmented when worn (i.e do you need to use a lot of the powder for application, or are they like fyrinnae etc)? 
TIA


----------



## Briar (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_These sound interesting, thanks for posting this link! 
Can you tell me how well they wear when on (is primer a must?); and are they colour true in reference to site swatches, and pigmented when worn (i.e do you need to use a lot of the powder for application, or are they like fyrinnae etc)? 
TIA_

 
I think, like any mineral e/s I've tried, primer keeps the powder in place, and makes them much more vibrant.  I always use UDPP or a MAC Paintpot.  

They are very pigmented and a little goes a long way.  I haven't tried all the colors on the site yet (and she just put up a bunch of new ones) but the ones I've tried are fairly true to the swatches.  She also includes a pretty vivid description of how the color looks when applied.  

Like Fyrinnae and MAD these colors look great wet or dry.  

Some of her newest colors are "custom pigments".  She put up a contest of sorts and asked customers to send her a description of their dream pigment, and then she attempted to interpret these as powders.  Mine was Old Eire which is a gorgeous green, both Integra's Dog shades, both Avael shades (midnight and sunrise) and several others came from this experiment of sorts.


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 3, 2008)

They look and sound wonderful! I cant wait to order samples from them. The fact they sell 1/4 tsp baggy samples for 25 cents is very impressive! 
I love the shade names too - i see at least one Anita Blake (Laurell K Hamilton series) reference so far


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 3, 2008)

The swatches on the site look a bit weird probably because of the close-up angle from which they were taken. So I might sit out on these until I see other swatches (on skin or in jar)

However, the fun names of the e/s are great! Thanks for posting this, Briar!


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 5, 2008)

(If you click on the pictures they get bigger - i think they look odd due to resizing and all that - plus the snazzy sparkle combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thank you so much Briar for making this thread, and introducing me to my new fyrinnae sub!

Ive ordered 4 lip samples in jars and 36 (+3 freebies) 1/4 tsp pigment samples in baggies for $20 to the UK (including shipping). Very impressed - thats the price and size of 10 fyrinnae samples (in jars, without shipping).

Payment goes to 'littlegreykitten'. LOVE!


----------



## Briar (Mar 13, 2008)

I recieved my Archetype order a couple days ago and I love the stuff I got.  Heads up to anyone wanting to order, Archetype is one woman running the whole biz and she's been slammed with a lot of new business lately so her TAT is quite long, but I think worth it if you go in knowing that.

In addition to bunches of eyeshadow color samples I got three lip colors.  Amanita, Red Sunshine and Red Light District.  Amanita is my favorite, it is a lovely subtle red with a slight brownish tinge that deepens my natural lip color nicely.  Red Sunshine is red with a bright purple shimmer that is really fun.  I haven't tried Red Light District yet but it is described as a "true red".  All of the lip stuff is very smooth and conditioning.  It comes in a pot so must be applied with a finger or a brush.  Because they are glosses, not lipstick they don't last as long as lipstick but I love the way they feel on my lips.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 5, 2008)

there is still about a month's wait for orders..
but keep in mind this is not the owner's full time job.

here are swatches of the pigments from makeup alley
http://www.makeupalley.com/m_74663065

she seems very friendly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although she is swamped with orders at the moment, she days a few days to reply to e-mails
i love the colours, and she keeps adding new ones!

i ordered 50+ eyeshadow samples, plus foundation sample too.
i'll post when i get the stuff..most likely in a month or so ..


----------



## tempete (May 6, 2008)

I received my first Archetype order last week and swatched my samples (applied dry, no primer, no flash):

light eyeshadows, click *here*
medium eyeshadows, click *here* for take 1 and *here* for take 2
brown eyeshadows, click *here*

Some colour notes: Lolita's Lollipop is pinker than it appears in the swatch. Antique Platinum and Veil of Shadows are more purple. Beetlewing has a cool green iridescence that wasn't captured that well. Cydonia is supposed to have an intense green iridescence but I didn't see it at all. Maybe it only appears when it's foiled.

My arm is pretty dark so some of the lighter eyeshadows don't show up that well... plus I suck at swatching eyeshadows.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 6, 2008)

to tempete...

omg they dont lok anything like the pictures on the site.. i hope they look better than that in real life.. oh well ..


----------



## tempete (May 6, 2008)

petrina, I'm sorry if I alarmed you! The Archetype pigments are much more sparkly and iridescent in real life. The MUA swatches look like they've been taken with flash which would illuminate the shimmer more, whereas I took my photos in natural light in the shade. I really suck at swatching eyeshadows and should just stick to blushes!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 7, 2008)

I've seen several of your FOTD's using Archetype's pigments and went to the website. I loved almost all of the colors but when I clicked on the buttons to order, I couldn't! It brought me to a page that said user id not set, or something like that. I'm bummed because I really want to order! It lets you purchase the lip and foundation, but none of the eye pigments. Sigh.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 14, 2008)

to rose^ they had a slight problem that has been solved.. feel free to buy EVERYTHING no lol ... 

to tempete , thanks for the swatches anyway! i totally understand. lol i feel so much more relived now.. lol


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petrina_678* 

 
_to rose^ they had a slight problem that has been solved.. feel free to buy EVERYTHING no lol ... 

to tempete , thanks for the swatches anyway! i totally understand. lol i feel so much more relived now.. lol_

 
Thanks! I did go back to the website and I bought quite a few things. I wish I didn't have to wait so long to get it though!


----------



## deathcabber (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petrina_678* 

 
_there is still about a month's wait for orders..
but keep in mind this is not the owner's full time job.

here are swatches of the pigments from makeup alley
http://www.makeupalley.com/m_74663065

she seems very friendly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although she is swamped with orders at the moment, she days a few days to reply to e-mails
i love the colours, and she keeps adding new ones!

i ordered 50+ eyeshadow samples, plus foundation sample too.
i'll post when i get the stuff..most likely in a month or so ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are my swatches from MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kept meaning to post them here but never got around to it! I think it was mentioned in another post whether or not me using flash made these appear different in my pics...the pics are actually very true color wise but the e/s's are even more shimmery IRL.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 

 
_Those are my swatches from MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kept meaning to post them here but never got around to it! I think it was mentioned in another post whether or not me using flash made these appear different in my pics...the pics are actually very true color wise but the e/s's are even more shimmery IRL._

 
omg thanks for those swatches.. they really helped and are amazing to look at.. Makes me think of all the fun i'll be having when they finally arrive! I cant wait!


----------



## Briar (May 26, 2008)

I just ordered a boatload more samples from Archetype, I know its going to be a little while until I get them but I can hardly wait.  I'm anxiously awaiting a couple of her new colors that look amazing!


----------



## tendresse (May 27, 2008)

I just ordered a TON of samples of the shadows, I am excited to get them, they all look so wonderful, I know it will be a bit of a wait but it looks totally worth it to me.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 28, 2008)

im still waiting! But i know the wait is so woth it, they should be arriving this week or next... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im too excited!


----------



## beautiful_ctnx (Jun 16, 2008)

hi! have those who ordered a month ago gotten their orders? i ordered on 10 May but haven't received my order yet..... and she hasn't replied a single of my emails!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiful_ctnx* 

 
_hi! have those who ordered a month ago gotten their orders? i ordered on 10 May but haven't received my order yet..... and she hasn't replied a single of my emails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I ordered ( 3 different orders) back on May 5th or so and I have not received ANY of them nor have I gotten a response to any of the 3 emails I have sent. I simply asked in my emails what the status of my orders happened to be and I also noticed on Paypal that on 2 of my orders the shipping address was wrong so I asked if the orders had been shipped and if not to please make sure they went to the correct address. Still no reponse. I thought about ordering a few more things but I don't think I will until she fixes her communication issues. I'll let you guys know when and if I get my stuff. I hear it's really, really awesome pigment, so I haven't asked for my money back... YET.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered in APRIL! she has not sent me a shipping confirmation ,nor has she replied to my COUNTLESS e-mails.

I opened a paypal dispute, she has not replied to that either...

Im VERY upset.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petrina_678* 

 
_I ordered in APRIL! she has not sent me a shipping confirmation ,nor has she replied to my COUNTLESS e-mails.

I opened a paypal dispute, she has not replied to that either...

Im VERY upset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know, from the time I first ordered, I noticed that she had posted updates on the site on what date she had shipped orders through. The last time it was updated was MAY 19th!!  And, that was for orders placed through April 19th!!! WTF!! That's been almost a whole month ago. It's been a month and a half since I placed my order. I really want the stuff I ordered so I'm not going to dispute it yet, but if my stuff hasn't gotten here by the end of the  month I want my money back.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_You know, from the time I first ordered, I noticed that she had posted updates on the site on what date she had shipped orders through. The last time it was updated was MAY 19th!!  And, that was for orders placed through April 19th!!! WTF!! That's been almost a whole month ago. It's been a month and a half since I placed my order. I really want the stuff I ordered so I'm not going to dispute it yet, but if my stuff hasn't gotten here by the end of the  month I want my money back._

 
I know... it was the lack of updates on her site that made me decide to file the dispute. I really wanted the pigments too! But i decided that this was for the better...
BTW she still has not replied. Im going to escalate it to a claim in two days...


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 18, 2008)

I see, there's still waiting for the orders to be shipped, ha? Well, seems like I won't make any orders soon from here although her eyeshadows are great looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for bad CS and waiting.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jun 22, 2008)

its very likely i'll get a full refund now..

she has not responded in 48 days. I have filed a paypal claim now. She's still not doing anything !!!


----------



## Miina (Jun 24, 2008)

Like nearly everyone else here, It took nearly a month for my order to come in, but that wait was well worth it. I adore the colors so much; though i highly recommend a base for the fallout. 
 Just trying to figure out how to press them now. LOL
But if anyone's interested, i have some swatches here, and will be updating with more soon!!

http://specktra.net/f217/archetype-p...atches-102884/


----------



## innocent (Jul 1, 2008)

I placed my order in 15th of May and still haven't received it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not even an answer to my e mails.
blah, but I'll wait more, because everyone says they're good. and I'll never order from them again.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jul 2, 2008)

MUCH TO MY SURPRISE.. yesterday MORNING i received a full refund through the claim I filed with paypal...

LATER THAT DAY.. I received my order OMG!! wtf.. 

But I DO LOVE the pigments... it takes FOREVER THOUGH (60 + days for me)
And they were not all the right colours


----------



## red (Jul 3, 2008)

I ordered about 3 weeks ago, still waiting, but I knew going in that its a small company with very little help. 

can't wait to try them


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I just placed an order. Her FAQ says order processing/shipping is taking 3 to 3.5 weeks right now. 

So we'll see!!


----------



## innocent (Jul 3, 2008)

hopefully, we'll live long enough


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Well, I just placed an order. Her FAQ says order processing/shipping is taking 3 to 3.5 weeks right now. 

So we'll see!!_

 
I keep harping on this, but she hasn't updated her site in almost a month and a half and it's almost 60+ days for me and still no order!! I did see someone had said it took over 60 days for her to get her order, so here's hoping!!


----------



## acidtongue (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Well, I just placed an order. Her FAQ says order processing/shipping is taking 3 to 3.5 weeks right now. 

So we'll see!!_

 
Hopefully it works out better for you than it did for me! It's said that since before I placed my order in the first week of May. End of June, I hadn't received anything and had no replies to my emails so I opened a paypal dispute and later bumped it to a claim after she didn't reply to that. She never responded to anything and I got a refund on Monday. 

I understand that they're a small company and are in a bit over their heads but it's not fair to the customers for them to have no CS. Even if it's impossible to reply to all of the emails, you think they could at least make a post on the website as to what's going on and what shipping times realistically are.


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *acidtongue* 

 
_Hopefully it works out better for you than it did for me! It's said that since before I placed my order in the first week of May. End of June, I hadn't received anything and had no replies to my emails so I opened a paypal dispute and later bumped it to a claim after she didn't reply to that. She never responded to anything and I got a refund on Monday. 

I understand that they're a small company and are in a bit over their heads but it's not fair to the customers for them to have no CS. Even if it's impossible to reply to all of the emails, you think they could at least make a post on the website as to what's going on and what shipping times realistically are._

 
If I had known all this I wouldn't have placed an order last week. I completely agree with the fact that they should make a post on the website to let everyone know whats happening! I don't like to play these kind of games!!! These better be some damn good pigments!!


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2008)

On your paypal receipts does it list all the shades you ordered? I ordered 25 different shades and it only lists 4 on my receipt? I guess there is no sense e-mailing her as she doesn't respond. I am a bit miffed right now.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_On your paypal receipts does it list all the shades you ordered? I ordered 25 different shades and it only lists 4 on my receipt? I guess there is no sense e-mailing her as she doesn't respond. I am a bit miffed right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There were only 4 listed on my receipt as well when I checked it. Not to sound like I've stalked the girl, but since I ordered back in May I have sent 4 emails and haven't received a response to any of them!!


----------



## msmack (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_There were only 4 listed on my receipt as well when I checked it. Not to sound like I've stalked the girl, but since I ordered back in May I have sent 4 emails and haven't received a response to any of them!!_

 

Well that just sucks! Terrible customer service! I really hope my order shows up...

Her business is going right. down. the. tubes.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 9, 2008)

It's been 60+ days now since I placed my order, so I guess I can't even request a refund from Paypal since it's been over 45 days. This really sucks b/c I was so looking forward to these pigments and the chick hasn't even had the decency to answer any of my or other people's emails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I can just say bye bye to my money....


----------



## msmack (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_It's been 60+ days now since I placed my order, so I guess I can't even request a refund from Paypal since it's been over 45 days. This really sucks b/c I was so looking forward to these pigments and the chick hasn't even had the decency to answer any of my or other people's emails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I can just say bye bye to my money...._

 

I hope your order shows up SOON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine too for that matter - could be awhile.... I guess.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I hope your order shows up SOON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine too for that matter - could be awhile.... I guess._

 

I would ask for a refund from her personally but I'd probably never hear back from her. I think I remember reading in another thread that someone tried to order about a month ago and the order wouldn't go through, so I wonder if something's going on....


----------



## Briar (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm also really frustrated, especially since I recommended this product.  Her site has been updated and some folks I know on another site are starting to get their orders, but still.  Not sure I'll ever order from her again unless things change drastically, and I see proof.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I'm also really frustrated, especially since I recommended this product. Her site has been updated and some folks I know on another site are starting to get their orders, but still. Not sure I'll ever order from her again unless things change drastically, and I see proof._

 

I went to the site again today and it still says the same thing it's said since May 19th. Is there another place where she's updated it?? I would love to see some progress since it's starting to look hopeless....


----------



## msmack (Jul 19, 2008)

**Copy & pasted from the site! Atleast she has updated (finally!)!*



*As **of T**hursday, **7/17/08**, Shipped through:* *5/23**/08.* *Yes, I am alive! I must say thank you so much to everyone for your patience; I have **a backlog of email for more or less 5 weeks I believe. Kelli, who is sweet and wonderful, is going to be going through that and contacting everyone who has not been replied to, it will take her a few days most likely. Honestly, I just burnt out completely about five weeks ago- no excuse, I know it is fully annoying of me. (Ugh, every time I would try to work on email, I just completely had a panic attack, yay- so finally I realized I'm not gonna manage it properly, and thus Kelli kindly is taking it over. THANK YOU KELLI!) Anyway, if anyone has NOT received anything prior to May 23, let us know & we'll resend or refund or whatever you please. And again, my **profound apologies- I believe we'll have things moving smoother now. *


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_**Copy & pasted from the site! Atleast she has updated (finally!)!*



*As **of T**hursday, **7/17/08**, Shipped through:* *5/23**/08.* *Yes, I am alive! I must say thank you so much to everyone for your patience; I have **a backlog of email for more or less 5 weeks I believe. Kelli, who is sweet and wonderful, is going to be going through that and contacting everyone who has not been replied to, it will take her a few days most likely. Honestly, I just burnt out completely about five weeks ago- no excuse, I know it is fully annoying of me. (Ugh, every time I would try to work on email, I just completely had a panic attack, yay- so finally I realized I'm not gonna manage it properly, and thus Kelli kindly is taking it over. THANK YOU KELLI!) Anyway, if anyone has NOT received anything prior to May 23, let us know & we'll resend or refund or whatever you please. And again, my **profound apologies- I believe we'll have things moving smoother now. *_

 
They actually went back and updated again. It seems they are making better progress on processing orders. I actually got my orders (finally) right before this ^ update was posted and got an email letting me know the order was on the way. It made me go ahead and order some other things so hopefully it won't take as long this time to get my stuff b/c these colors are freakin' AWESOME!! I've loved every one I've used so far!!


----------



## Briar (Jul 21, 2008)

*sigh*  I'm still madly addicted to her products, but won't be ordering again until I know she's gotten her shit together.  I'm very bothered by the fact that she continued to take money while ignoring orders and whatnot.  Just doesn't seem to be a professional way to run a business.  I still have no idea when my stuff's going to manage to get to me, and now that its much warmer than it was when I ordered I'm worried about the lip glosses I ordered melting and getting all over everything.


----------



## innocent (Jul 21, 2008)

still no good news for me thoguh


----------



## msmack (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *innocent* 

 
_still no good news for me thoguh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me either. I have sent emails and still no reply... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even if she does get her shit together this is enough for me to never place an order again. I totally understand that it's a small business..but come on! We send you money... and then have no idea when we will get our order or even what the turn around time MIGHT be. Enough is enough. I have better places to spend my money. How hard is it to update weekly to let people know what the hell is going on? (answer = not hard.) 

The She Space has kept me updated every step of the way even though she is swamped.


----------



## red (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is *DATURA *on the lid, OMG its so freakin' glittery, like fairy dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the bottom I mixed *DATURA* with *CONJUNCTION*
to higlight *ANTIQUE PLATINUM*


----------



## wolfsong (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_On your paypal receipts does it list all the shades you ordered? I ordered 25 different shades and it only lists 4 on my receipt? I guess there is no sense e-mailing her as she doesn't respond. I am a bit miffed right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont know if you have had an answer for this or not, but its the same with all orders (it takes the first 4 items you have ordered and leaves the rest off). You will/should receive all the items you have ordered (and freebies), dont worry! I would suggest emailing to ask for the full list (ive done this in the past), but due to their crappy CS it'll probably be a waste of time.

This is such a disappointment! They are my favourite mineral company, and now they cant even be trusted to answer emails, let alone send your purchases! Its Fyrinnae all over again, only with a non-existent customer service...
Oh well, at least they have very generous samples (large samples that you only need a small amount of, unlike some of the less pigmented companies), so the ones you get will last a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going to email them tomorrow to ask whether they are getting their shit together, and how long the processing time is now. If they answer, i'll post it on here (probably in 2 months time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## innocent (Jul 28, 2008)

finally, good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it took 75 days, but they came to me...
and they're freaking beautiful
i ordered 19 small size and got 3 freebies
they are amazing. luckily, I ordered all shades  I liked, so  I don't have to order anything from them


----------



## wolfsong (Aug 2, 2008)

They said processing time is now 3-6 weeks


----------



## msmack (Aug 10, 2008)

filed paypal claim.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 20, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I think Archetype may be getting a little better with their c/s and shipping times. I ordered again on July 15 and I should be getting my order next week hopefully. As of yesterday they were current up until July 8. That's way better than the 60+ days it took last time. I also emailed yesterday evening about my order and actually got a response back late last night! Hope all of you who ordered recently get your stuff soon!


----------



## baibeeh.doll (Aug 26, 2008)

I ordered on the 24rd of June and received my order today. The colours are really gorgeous though.


----------



## concertina (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wanted to update. I placed an order on 7/3 and received it this past Saturday, 8/23. 

The quality is amazing, and the colors are so dark and rich.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_They said processing time is now 3-6 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
3-6 weeks? 
That's really too much.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, still waiting on order #2. Eventually I will learn my lesson. Maybe. I read today on the ATY site that one of her ingredients was d/c so she won't be doing a few of her colors and will have to reformulate others. It wasn't that many, but Old Eire was one of them and that's one of the ones I ordered in full size so that better be the reason my 2nd order is almost 2 months out... AGAIN! I ordered around July 17 and since I'm in Louisiana, I hope it even gets here with all the Gustav aftermath!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I just got my second order in, again TWO months after I ordered. Just when I thought I wouldn't be ordering again, I ended up LOVING my samples and want to get full sizes. THEN, Holly added some new colors AND added some LE Halloween colors and posted on her site that the top 3 sellers would remain permanent. UGH!!! I think I got hooked in... AGAIN!!!!!

FYI-- as of 9/8/08 she has only filled orders up to 7/24!!!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anything changed with Archetype about ther orders and shipping time? I would really like to order some stuff, but I'm not that thrilled cause they're too slow.


----------



## Echinea (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered from Archetype Cosmetics in September 2008 after reading some favourable reviews online (not on Specktra). Now it's been 6 months and I have still not recieved anything. I have sent several emails, all I get is a reply from someone who calls herself Kelli asking me to wait and/or saying she will speak with Holly about my order and see if there is anything they can do and she will then email me back, which she never does. It makes me really furious.

That was $35 I could have spent on one of the other MMU-companies I have had several good shopping-experiences with (Aromaleigh, Everyday Minerals, Fyrinnae, The She Space...)


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Echinea* 

 
_I ordered from Archetype Cosmetics in September 2008 after reading some favourable reviews online (not on Specktra). Now it's been 6 months and I have still not recieved anything. I have sent several emails, all I get is a reply from someone who calls herself Kelli asking me to wait and/or saying she will speak with Holly about my order and see if there is anything they can do and she will then email me back, which she never does. It makes me really furious. Archetype Cosmetics is clearly a con.

That was $35 I could have spent on one of the other MMU-companies I have had several good shopping-experiences with (Aromaleigh, Everyday Minerals, Fyrinnae, The She space...)

Trude_

 
 That stinks. I've heard about their bad timing for shipping on another forum too. Looks like it takes them a lot more to ship intl, even the domestic clients get their items after few months. Whatever, but if they really want to up their business, they should pick up the pace. This looked like the old fyrinnae before, but at least Fyrinnae answer emails when sent several times and they don't bother answering any potential clients' .. Tsk, I've ordered from a lot mentioned and they all arrive within a timely manner - within a month.


----------



## Echinea (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think this is a matter of me having to wait a really long time for my order, I think I'm not ever going to get anything. 

It is especially annoying that since I placed my order she has produced at least two limited editions and several permanent pigments the last time I checked the website... This she has time to do while at the same time not properly answering my emails. I have asked politely if and when my order shipped out, and it is impossible to get an answer other than "I will speak to Holly about your order...". I'm guessing no package was ever sent to me. 

Oh well...


Edit:
When I posted in this thread 3 days ago I also sent one last mail to Archetype Cosmetics regarding my order. Two days later, yesterday, I recieved an email offering me a refund, and today the money was refunded to my PayPal account.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 10, 2009)

I just placed an order with them today through paypal...hopefully I'll receive it eventually-she really does make some lovely colors.


----------



## leah2412 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_You know, from the time I first ordered, I noticed that she had posted updates on the site on what date she had shipped orders through. The last time it was updated was MAY 19th!!  And, that was for orders placed through April 19th!!! WTF!! That's been almost a whole month ago. It's been a month and a half since I placed my order. I really want the stuff I ordered so I'm not going to dispute it yet, but if my stuff hasn't gotten here by the end of the  month I want my money back._

 
Hi, I realize I am a little behind, but I was hoping I could get some answers from other customers. I placed my order on 3/20, which will be eight weeks ago exactly on Friday 5/15/09. I am starting to get a little worried because I have waited very patiently and have send an email every two or three weeks to check on the status of my order. They do reply within a day or two, which I am glad for, since so many of you have had so many problems. Every time they remind me that their shipping time is 6-8 weeks. I've got that by now - I can read the site! They have not updated their shipping info since the beginning of the year, which is frustrating. One of them, Holly I think, said she would let me know when my order goes out but so far, nada. Has anyone actually NOT received their order? I am really tired of waiting and didn't actually think that I would have to wait two months to get my order since so many online companies exaggerate their shipping time. If I don't hear from the on the 8 weeks mark I'm definitely filing a claim with paypal. Their colors seem so beautiful and unique, but it's not worth it to have to worry about if you're going to get what you paid for or not two months down the road. Any and all thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (May 13, 2009)

I placed an order Feb. 7th 2009. I still don't have my order! I have rec'd a couple email answers to my questions but still no package.  Three weeks ago she said Feb. orders had been filled and sent out so I should be getting it soon. STILL NO PACKAGE!!!! I sent email threatening legal action if I don't get my order by Friday this week. I want my order so bad! I am very mad!!!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (May 15, 2009)

Archetype got back to me today and said that my package was sent out some time ago and that they will go to work today to find out when exactly it was sent. All they said was they will take it from there once they find out when they supposedly sent it. I don't know why they don't just refill it a nd resend it right now because it is obviously lost at this point. Their web site even says they don't ever send packages with delivery confirmation and if a package isn't received they just refill it. I know their products are quality but their customer service is THE WORST! I will NEVER order anything from them again!!!


----------



## Almost black. (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_I placed an order Feb. 7th 2009. I still don't have my order! I have rec'd a couple email answers to my questions but still no package. Three weeks ago she said Feb. orders had been filled and sent out so I should be getting it soon. STILL NO PACKAGE!!!! I sent email threatening legal action if I don't get my order by Friday this week. I want my order so bad! I am very mad!!!_

 
I really don't know what to tell you. Their TAT is really the WORST ever! 
I had an order last year and I received it really fast, it took only a month but every order after that time was sent like 2 months after it has been placed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And this is taking like, about a year already and nothing still hasn't changed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping she'll get faster or something because I really wanted to place another order, but seems that won't be possible so soon.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

They are taking forever to get my order out.  Been well over a month :/  I tried emailing but no success...


----------



## LiAnn (Jul 7, 2009)

I ordered from them back in May, and emailed them at three weeks asking if they'd received the full order. No response. I emailed again a week later, and still no response.

At seven weeks I filed a claim with PP. I expect to get a refund at some point.

It's sad, because not only was I looking forward to these samples, she lives just the next county over from me. I could probably **drive** there and pick up my order...assuming it was ready.

It sounds like she's past the point where she needs to expand her business and bring on some assistants - in the order-fulfillment department, at least. Maybe in a year I'll check back and see if there's been any improvement and try placing my order again if things appear to have improved at all. (Though how I'll check on any supposed improvement, I have no idea...)


----------



## paintednightsky (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wanted to post I did get my order awhile ago.  Well worth the wait for generous samples at only 25 cents.  I got a ton of samples for under 15 bucks and don't know of any other MMU company that has samples this cheap.  Since they are upfront about the wait time and if you aren't too impatient, it'll be well worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are definitely in my top 3 for unique, gorgeous colors along with aromaleigh and fyrinnae 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh also if you are trying to get into contact with her, depending on what email service you use, she might not get back because it goes into spam.  I finally just used the same service she used and she replied back in no time.  She seems genuinely nice and apologetic.  She should do something to expand her small business, but I don't think creating a business is one of her priorities.  From the looks of it, she's just a one woman show who does this on the side.  I doubt she makes much if any profit.  

I'd definitely give them a chance if you can forget about it for awhile lol  I'll definitely order from them again and have some I want full sizes of.  If you love sparkle and vivid colors, I'm sure you'll love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did order some lip gloss which is really pigmented which I really liked.

Also wanted to add I think it took them about 2 months to ship out.  Maybe 6 weeks.


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

They are such a rip-off!
Sure they have awesome pigments, *if* you ever get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A while back I ordered then I had to threaten with a claim (I used my Visa card) as I'd been waiting for months and received nothing.
So finnally I got my order...and several items were missing, together they were worth only a little over $10,-, but still, that sucked.
So I contacted them, no reply until I'd sent about 6 emails.
Got a really abrupt short message they'd get them out asap.
Still nothing and that is nearly 2 months ago now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never ordering form them again!


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 20, 2009)

I also didn't have a great experience with them either. I ordered a bunch of pigments, and they arrived 3 months later however I didn't need to file for a claim or at least threaten to. The pigments are beautiful but not worth the hassle!


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 20, 2009)

Taking the advice here in the thread, I tried emailing before placing an order. Even using the same email service, it's been a week and I've heard nothing.

It's too bad; some of those colors are incredibly unique and gorgeous, but I'll save my money for another MMU company that I've been shopping with for years and has always been a good experience.


----------



## BackStageVirgin (Oct 3, 2009)

I placed an order from Archetype Cosmetics back in June and I didn't get my order for 49 days. Once I read that that is the the average time frame, I was ok with that. My first order was for about 30 samples...only! Not a hard order to fill. I'm sure many people order 1 of each color since they're so cheap, but I didn't.  I loved a lot of the colors enough to order full sizes. I placed a $45 order on July 31st. August 20th I sent a nice simple e-mail just asking for an estimate date of shipment. No response. I wrote again a couple weeks later. No response. Then 3 weeks ago I asked for a refund since they couldn't do me the common courtesy of even responding or acknowleding that I was a paying customer. I would like to continue to do business with her, but not if I can't even get a response. There are too many other mineral eyeshadow companies out there. I will give Holly 1 more week, but if my $45 order doesn't show up this week I will file a complaint with paypal and possibly the Better Business Bureau. 

I work in customer service and I would NEVER treat a customer this way. If that was my job and even if I was a 1 person operation I'd at least respond to concerned customers. I mean we're the people who keep her in business. I will not be ordering from Archetype again. I'll give my money to more appreciative companies like Fyrinnae and Aromaleigh. I've ordered from Aromaleigh about 10 times now since July and they've all arrived within a weeks time. I've received 3 packages from Fyrinnae and they've arrived in good time too. I wasn't satisfied with 1 of the full sizes compared to the sample I had received and they send me a new full size for free and an free sample just for my trouble. I'll stick to Aromaleigh, Fyrinnae, Taylor Made, TheSheSpace and Pure Luxe from now on...waiting months for paid orders is just ridiculous!

I'll end my rant now....sorry....


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Oct 7, 2009)

I run a full time in home small business selling my line and MACs and there are days I am so swamped I work from the time I get up to the time I go to bed. I always get back to my buyers within 24 hours at the latest, usually within 1 to4 hours. I always ship my orders within 24-72 hours...now I'm sure they are probably bigger then I am but I would never treat a person/buyer that way. The least any company could do is send out an automatic email saying thank you for writing and we will reply to your question soon. I write each and everyone one of mine personally, I like talking to people and giving that personal touch. 

I never heard of this company till today when a friend mentioned it and they do have some real pretty products and some unique colors, it's sad there customer service isn't better. Without that they will eventually go under.


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 23, 2009)

I just checked their site for updates, and lo and behold, the LE Halloween eyeshadows have been added.

I have yet to get any response to my email, however. It's too bad; why bother ordering the Halloween colors when it'll probably be after Christmas when you receive them?


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 24, 2009)

They still owe me several small sized pigment jars from the last order so I'm not looking at their website again....
The Halloween shades are bound to be gorgeous as usual though.


----------



## BackStageVirgin (Nov 4, 2009)

There are SO many colors I really want to order, but she's just not responding to e-mails still.  This just completely pisses me off.  At least acknowledge my e-mail or just give me my money back.  

The company Aromaleigh is an another independent MMU company and all 10 of my orders have been received no later then 4 days after my orders been placed.  Now that's how you run a real business.  Customer service!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been considering ordering a bunch of samples from Archetype, since I can really make a small amount of makeup go a long way (and I've certainly got enough to spread the love around, LOL!), but all of these horror stories kind of make me frightened to spend my hard-earned money on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are the colors really worth it? I mean, are these pigments more blendable and pigmented than, say, NYX or PearlEx pigments?




EDIT: Well, I caved and bought $10 worth of samples (including shipping). I've heard too much about the uniqueness of the colors NOT to try them! Now we just play the waiting game...


----------



## Annalese24 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

Hello everyone. I feel the need to vent my story about this company ripping me off so that no one else has to experience what I have been going through. Like many of you I saw these pigments and I was like OMG I have to have these. I did my research and granted I knew about the long waiting period but I placed my order. My order was placed on 10/04/2009 and as of today I have NOT received my order. 

Over the past 2 weeks I have sent 6 emails and I even went to great lengths to get Holly's cell phone number and I called and left a message and I have not received a phone call back or a email. I will start disputing the charges with my bank. I feel like I have been taken advantaged of and duped by this company. They are DEFRAUDING people and it is not fair that they get to take peoples hard earned money and you get nothing in return. Please if you are thinking about ordering from this company... don't. 

Sorry for the rant but I had to get this off of my chest. I do not believe in bad mouthing companies unless you do something terrible to me.... like take my money and not give me anything in return. Granted I will file a dispute to my credit card, but that will not take away the frusteration and dissapointment this company has caused. 

Hugs and Kisses,

Annalese


----------



## cazgh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

This is not the same company but our student make up kits have been ordered from Art Deco in Liverpool UK, and they have taken it upon themselves to reduce the items in the kit - despite the college having no knowledge of this.  When you do get through to them they just say, oh yeah it will be out next week.

How low to rob from students???

Crooks.

Hope you get your money back anyway...  Just thought I'd let you know your not alone


----------



## ciaobonefish (Nov 16, 2009)

So... I ordered from them in July and got my order in late October... The processing time was supposedly 3-4 weeks at the time. AND they gave me a sample of something instead of a small size like I ordered. I didn't contact them about it because I was sick of dealing with not getting responses (I had sent them about 5 emails about my order previously and never got a reply). 

BUT... I love their products... It is a shame that I had a trying experience with them. Not bad exactly because they weren't rude and DID give me some lip gloss samples extra with my order, but it wasn't good either. I WILL give them another go because I love their eyeshadows so much. Ahhh! It is a good thing their products are so fabulous otherwise I would have been TOTALLY annoyed... I guess I'll have to order and just forget about my order and be pleasantly surprised when it finally comes in lol.


----------



## Annalese24 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

When I called it went to voice mail and I was even nice enough to say if you don't want to call me back atleast reply to my emails. This really pisses me off... I hope that someone from their company reads this... I have also posted this on makeupalley.com and one of the girls that responded said there are alot of people who also ordered and didn't receive anything. I just wish I knew where to forward my complaint to, so that if they are really frauding alot of people they can get shut down.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

I placed a $10 order on November 6. I appreciate that she isn't doing this for profit and it's a very tiny cottage industry, and yes, I read that her processing time is 3-6 weeks. But if it's not here within 2 months, she's going to be a world of hurt, because I don't spend money on products I never even catch a whiff of. If they are here within that time frame (which is about 8 weeks, 2 weeks more than what her site says), then mea culpa, and I'll consider buying again if I like the products.

A lot of people HAVE received their items from her, it just took a good bit of time. So I have a hard time saying the entire business is a fraud. I say give her another week or so, then have at it.


----------



## kittyartig (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

Her processing and shipping time is definitely insane. I ordered twice last year and both orders took 2 months to get to me, this last order I'm still waiting on. Nov 24th will mark 3 months since I've ordered, and I'm definitely not ordering again. My last two orders she had a girl named Kellie answering her e-mails for her and I didn't have a worry because at least there was contact. This time around I have sent multiple e-mails without a single reponse. Good luck to everyone waiting on an order, I hope she gets around to filling it in a decent amount of time for you!


----------



## kittyartig (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad to read you recieved your order placed in July... I ordered in August and now that I'm getting close to a three month wait I'm getting agitated. Hearing that July orders have made it out makes me feel a bit better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm used to a 2 month wait with Archetype from past orders, 3 months is pushing it for me. I loved their eyeshadow, but this will have to be my last order.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

I've never heard of this cosmetics company before. Does it have a website or does anyone have more information about them so I can read about the company??


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_I've never heard of this cosmetics company before. Does it have a website or does anyone have more information about them so I can read about the company??_

 

Here's the website: ArchetypeCosmetics.com Mineral Makeup

There is also an Archetype Cosmetics thread here at Specktra: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f265/a...smetics-90125/


----------



## Parched (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

There wasn't an update on her website the last time I checked, but I ordered on November 6.

I was prepared to wait, but after 3.5 weeks I decided to make a second order, to cheer me up in a few weeks after the first. With this order, in the "special instructions" field, I put something like,"Please email with an estimated turn around time. Thanks!"

Nothing for a week. So I emailed them directly from their site asking about TAT. I was friendly in both messages.

I received BOTH my orders this morning, one day shy of a month since my first order placed. I don't know if it is just the normal turn around time, or because of my messages, but it appears they are still alive.

I love my samples, btw. They are amazing, just as everyone is saying. One of my samples was wrong, but I ordered 43 of them, and it isn't a big deal either way.


----------



## Parched (Dec 5, 2009)

I ordered November 6, and again a few weeks later. I got both orders this morning, December 5.

That's a long wait, but not nearly as long as I was afraid it would be.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

You got your orders in under a month? I wonder if all of the July-August-September-October orders went out them - my guess is not.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 5, 2009)

I think this is what she should do:

1. *Raise prices so that a profit is being made.*
Everyone agrees the shades are unique and are blown away by the quality and beauty of the makeup. They're hand-crafted, not repackaged. There is no good reason why they shouldn't turn a profit. I'm sure she would feel less swamped and more relaxed if all this work was actually giving her something besides creative satisfaction. She's selling something worthy, so it's silly to short-change herself, and if her stuff is so great that people are willing to make a second order after such crappy service --- just charge a sensible amount for it. It's a business.

2. *Create a solid process for accepting, filling and shipping orders *that makes sense both time-wise and customer service wise. Every purchase gets the same treatment in the same order, in the same timeframe. She could also look at streamlining by doing things like shipping only two days a week (or investing in postal equipment so she can print her own labels --- not sure how that work in the US but in Canada you can get a scale and software and just drop the packages in any mailbox without even going to the PO).

3. *Pre-enlist staff to help during busy times* so that there's no scrambling and interruption of order fulfillment. Instead of waiting until it gets overwhelming.

4. *Pay more attention to customer service.* This not responding to emails is sooo bad. It seems to me like most of you would have been content just to get a reply even if your order was late. There should also be set timeframes for responding to emails. ie, we will respond within 48 hours. And these policies should be on the site, and there should be instructions for what to oo if things aren't handled (instructions that actually get results for the customer... it's fine to promise your phone number but if you're never going to email with it then it's all just pointless).


_________________________

You guys seem so enchanted with the products, I just don't understand why she'd make herself miserable running a business for no profit.

*Would you all rather she just raise prices if it meant orders would come in a timely manner?* I'm curious.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to say that it is rather easy to get postal equipment and manage it from home in the US - I purchased a used postal scale off of eBay years ago (a stamps.com one too, so it's solid) for pretty cheap, I think with shipping it was around $20? Anywho, I get plenty of use out of it, and I don't even sell on eBay anymore. Whenever I have a package to go out I just weigh it, plug it in to the usps.com postage calculator, and slap some stamps on it.

However, my local post office also sells a couple different models of electronic postal scales (and it is a pretty small post office), and PayPal has that built in print postage feature for when you make a physical product sale, and that's fairly easy to use.

I also have to say that usps.com has a request a pickup feature, and they will take First Class packages in the pickup as long as you have at least one Priority Mail or Express Mail package in the group. You just have to tell them how many packages and the approximate total weight, and they'll grab them from your front step or whatever the next day.

I believe at one time she had a hired staff of some kind, an assistant, and from what it sounds like, things went a lot smoother when she was there...orders went out faster, emails got answered.

I, for one, totally back her raising the prices if she can get the order process worked out, and would definately purchase from her should she do so. Right now, I don't feel safe in giving her any orders, because the service is such a mess.


----------



## kittyartig (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

I've been perfectly nice in email messages to her for over 3 months now and still no response and my order hasn't arrived. Even her regular TAT put me over the dispute time for paypal so there's nothing I can do now but keep emailing and emailing.


----------



## Zoe E (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

ah dammit!!  i was just drooling over their site, but now i am afraid to order from them!  i CANNOT STAND long waits for an order!!  i want instant gratification (well, almost instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  and not hearing a word for 3 months?!  oh hellz noe!!  i think ill go w/ she space instead.  thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

Hmm.. you can always try to file a dispute with the BBB (Better Business Bureau) and see if that fixes anything and if its even a legit business. :/

Receiving an order in 2 months is absurd but more than that and no response? Seriously? What type of business are they trying to run??


----------



## Flowitu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

Actually, Archetype cosmetics is a FRAUD. Anyone saying they're not are just fooled by that SOME customers got their stuff after countless months. It's soemthing called False security.

 My experience: I rad somewhere that her email was answered by Archetype in May or June, so I did email them three times and they all answered within reasoanble timeframe. I was pleased then, ashamedly. and my order arrived under two months. My second one, however, went DOWNHILL. They answered nothing to my 8+ emails I asked them after 2 months of my payment. 

 if anyone's reading this, it's not okay for them to ignore customers' emails. We are not the first they ignored and we are not the last. Check out Makuptalk - mineral makeup forum and see how many angry customers were let down by Archetype's nonexistent customer service. At least hire somebody to answer emails. If they can't handle it, I suggest they close down their business. Simple as that.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

I don't see how this discussion is any different from the quite huge thread on Archetype that exists in this forum.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

One of the ups of Archetype is the incredible but prices. But even if she has to double that, I'd be all for it for faster processing time and actual customer service.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Archetype cosmetics are a rip off*

I made a post in this thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f265/a...25/index4.html

I really think she needs to increase the prices. If the stuff is that great, make a profit, hire help, and, for the love of all that's holy, git-er-done!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys should start including that in your emails to her. I'm sure somebody reads them, even if they don't get answered.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 11, 2009)

I've had my share of posts in this thread and personally, I think it's crappy how she does business and even if she did raise prices, I'd be concerned she'd STILL have bad CS. Don't get me wrong, I love everything I've gotten from her but I don't love how I had to wait and wait for it or email time and time again. The issues and wait time I had in some instances was nothing compared to some of the things I've read in this thread. It makes me think that possibly she thinks she can throw CS out the window due to the lack of profit and we all know that's not good business sense. I'd have to see the change in CS before I went back to ordering anything. There's a few colors I'd love to have full sizes of but I doubt I'll order anything until I see that the CS has changed. It's obvious that she doesn't care much about her customers and it leads me to question why she keeps the site up and creates new colors at all?


----------



## elocin07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Another duped customer here!  I ordered in early October.  I have emailed her numerous times and got nuthin...nada...zero answers.  Even if these are the Holy Grail of e/s I am done.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elocin07* 

 
_Another duped customer here!  I ordered in early October.  I have emailed her numerous times and got nuthin...nada...zero answers.  Even if these are the Holy Grail of e/s I am done._

 
Early October? Are you still able to do a chargeback with your CC or bank? There might still be a chance to get your money back - by all means, look into it!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 14, 2009)

I've also ordered from her in the past but the last time I think was earlier this year. My first order with them was last summer and I placed the order in July and I didnt recieve it till September! But my friend who told me about them...euphrosyne_rose warned me they were really, really slow at shipping. She placed her order right before mine and she got hers 2 weeks before mine so both took the same long shipping time. They didnt answer all my emails either inquiring as to where on earth my order was!


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish she would get her act together, but man, I couldn't promise I'd order from her even if she did. It's all a hobby business to her, okay. She still needs to stop treating it like the rusty bike in your garage that needs to be fixed up and maintained, but you just keep ignoring it instead because you don't want to cycle right now.


----------



## PinkoCommie (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered from her back in August, I think, maybe early September.  I knew it was a long wait time, but the samples lured me in.  

No response to e-mails, no feedback of any sort.  After a while, I looked Archetype up on the BBB site.  Turns out, it lists a business number for Holly.  It's not her cell phone; it's actually the # for the place she works at when she's not putting together pigments.  She works Wed - Sun, I think.  Anyway, I had to call her there 3 times, but eventually she sent my package priority with DC# and upgraded 6 of my samples to full size jars.  Nice touch, but still not ordering again.  It took 2 months+ and while she does seem nice, she's obviously not running Archetype for anything but shits and giggles, so I'm not going to support that kind of thing.  

Bottom line:  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get something I bought and paid for.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkoCommie* 

 
_I ordered from her back in August, I think, maybe early September. I knew it was a long wait time, but the samples lured me in. 

No response to e-mails, no feedback of any sort. After a while, I looked Archetype up on the BBB site. Turns out, it lists a business number for Holly. It's not her cell phone; it's actually the # for the place she works at when she's not putting together pigments. She works Wed - Sun, I think. Anyway, I had to call her there 3 times, but eventually she sent my package priority with DC# and upgraded 6 of my samples to full size jars. Nice touch, but still not ordering again. It took 2 months+ and while she does seem nice, she's obviously not running Archetype for anything but shits and giggles, so I'm not going to support that kind of thing. 

Bottom line: I shouldn't have to work this hard to get something I bought and paid for._

 

Girl, I couldn't have said it better. Glad you got your stuff upgraded though!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkoCommie* 

 
_I ordered from her back in August, I think, maybe early September.  I knew it was a long wait time, but the samples lured me in.  

No response to e-mails, no feedback of any sort.  After a while, I looked Archetype up on the BBB site.  Turns out, it lists a business number for Holly.  It's not her cell phone; it's actually the # for the place she works at when she's not putting together pigments.  She works Wed - Sun, I think.  Anyway, I had to call her there 3 times, but eventually she sent my package priority with DC# and upgraded 6 of my samples to full size jars.  Nice touch, but still not ordering again.  It took 2 months+ and while she does seem nice, she's obviously not running Archetype for anything but shits and giggles, so I'm not going to support that kind of thing.  

Bottom line:  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get something I bought and paid for._

 


Could you hook us up with a link to that? Maybe increased response will improve customer service.


----------



## PinkoCommie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure thing.  I called on behalf of someone in Australia, too, because it SERIOUSLY shouldn't require international calls at the opposite end of the world to figure out what's up, either.  

Here is the link for the BBB writeup.  But it doesn't include the area code -- I can't actually remember how I found that, but the number is:

360-568-2131 Holly Regan/Archetype Cosmetics

It's some antique mall (?) that she also runs, I guess, but she's there Wed - Sun, I think, and it's worth it to track her down.  The pigments *are* super-pretty, but I'm never ordering again.  At least when BPAL TAT was 3+ months, you knew in advance, you were prepped for that and you didn't wonder whether Beth just "forgot" your order somewhere while she was out doing her *real* job.

Edited to add correct area code.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 18, 2010)

Sent her an e-mail, as I placed my order in early October and haven't heard anything yet. Probably won't, if these posts are any indication. Like others have said, after this, I am done.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I attempted to start a transaction dispute, but I am not "eligible." To be quite honest, I find it slightly fishy that her turnaround time conveniently stops at the what is essentially the deadline for a PayPal dispute. I know it was only $10, but I could've spent that $10 on, say, 4 Fyrinnae shadows that would actually BE in my mailbox within the guaranteed time frame. I am not amused.

Here's the message I ATTEMPTED to add to my ATTEMPTED dispute:

"Ordered roughly $8 of makeup samples, with about $2 for shipping, on November 6, 2009. The website, ArchetypeCosmetics.com, claimed that the turn around time was 3-6 weeks. It has been almost 12 weeks and I still have not received an invoice, let alone my order. I have attempted to contact the seller at her provided e-mail address several times, but she has not responded."

For the record, I received a ton of Archetype colors in a swap from MUA, and it breaks my heart. Because they are the single most GORGEOUS things I have ever seen in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yet, while places like Fyrinnae and Aromaleigh lag SLIGHTLY behind in the complexity department (seriously, Archetype's are that gorgeous), I will never ever EVER buy from them again, and I plan on posting a scathing review on YouTube ASAP.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 20, 2010)

What I find funny is she was able to have good communication with the Mineral makeup Mutiny to get a badge last fall, but she can do an even better job at *completely ignoring her customers in every way possible*.

I lusted over those colors when I found them, but luckily the reports of 6-week waits were long enough to send me running the other direction. I can't imagine it being 3, 4 months later and still not having your order or any response from her. Her customer service is *absolutely disgusting* and she has no place in *any* customer-oriented job, in any industry, whatsoever.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 20, 2010)

"This dispute closed because it was opened for more than 45 days after the transaction date or did not meet other filing criteria."

Grumble grumble grumble.

I made a super-ranty video about this, but decided not to upload it because I felt kind of bad about yelling at the innocent viewers. Now I think I WILL upload it.


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_"This dispute closed because it was opened for more than 45 days after the transaction date or did not meet other filing criteria."

Grumble grumble grumble.

I made a super-ranty video about this, but decided not to upload it because I felt kind of bad about yelling at the innocent viewers. Now I think I WILL upload it._

 
Upload it!

As for paypal, they suck, what kind of buyer protection is _that_?


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 20, 2010)

I say upload it, too.

I'm sure there are people who visit YouTube that are thinking of ordering but don't frequent forums or haven't heard what a sham of a business she's running.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah, I'm going to redo it. I may be angry at the company, but I don't feel like that excuses me yelling at people who are just interested in seeing a review.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 24, 2010)

Darn. *laughs* For some reason I really enjoy a pissed-off angry video about crappy makeup. But I'm strange, and I doubt most of the public agrees with me.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Darn. *laughs* For some reason I really enjoy a pissed-off angry video about crappy makeup. But I'm strange, and I doubt most of the public agrees with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


The actual makeup is AMAZING, it's the customer service that sucks ass.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_The actual makeup is AMAZING, it's the customer service that sucks ass._

 

Irony of ironies. The really sad part is if she could get her act together, she could probably make a lot more money with her makeup than she does with that part-time antique mall thing.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 26, 2010)

My order arrived today. A week after I attempted to file a PayPal dispute...hum, fishy. Regardless, I will re-do my review tonight and open the new package right on camera.


----------



## bhevarri (Jan 27, 2010)

im almost-sorta wanting to place a teeny tiny order, just in case something ends up actually being sent. Maybe if I pester relentlessly every day it might help? I just love some of the colors >.<


----------



## Kragey (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, kids...it's up.

YouTube - Review: Archetype Cosmetics


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 27, 2010)

Ugh, it makes me so upset. I would drop a lot of money there if she had her crap together like a big girl.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah she sell like dozens of colors even more cool then the Style Black MES were, but for me, it took 6 months to receive my package 0_0.....


----------



## Kragey (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Yeah she sell like dozens of colors even more cool then the Style Black MES were, but for me, it took 6 months to receive my package 0_0....._

 

Man, that's ridiculous. Put your shit on Etsy, hire some help, whatever it takes. UGH.


----------



## Annalese24 (Feb 1, 2010)

Placed my order on 10/01/2009... send 20 emails... called the lady... still no product.... THANKS ARCHTYPE for stealing my $15...grrrr


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 27, 2010)

I got my order from Feb. 16th yesterday. Thought it would take three months so was really shocked to see it in my mailbox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really love the colors!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* 

 
_I got my order from Feb. 16th yesterday. Thought it would take three months so was really shocked to see it in my mailbox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love the colors!_

 
Hmmm...that is amazing considering my order from DECEMBER 12th has yet to be seen. And I only ordered 1 full size item. How'd you manage that??? Lucky girl!


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm I only had one full size item too & the rest were all samples. I had emailed them asking about the shipping timeframe but never got a response. Now on the site it mentions shipping is going to be done differently & the price for it went up. I've always gotten my orders but I've gone in knowing it would take super long to get them. It's a shame so many people are having such a hard time getting their orders because the colors are so awesome.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* 

 
_Hmmm I only had one full size item too & the rest were all samples. I had emailed them asking about the shipping timeframe but never got a response. Now on the site it mentions shipping is going to be done differently & the price for it went up. I've always gotten my orders but I've gone in knowing it would take super long to get them. It's a shame so many people are having such a hard time getting their orders because the colors are so awesome._

 
I've ordered from them probably 4 or 5x total and only once did I get my order in what I would call "record time" which was actually about 2 weeks. One order took the grand total of probably about 3 and a half months so this order is creeping up on that. I just emailed to ask about it even though from experience I know I may or may not get an answer. Awhile back they used to somewhat keep shipping times updated on the site but I don't remember that being updated last time I visited which was about 2 weeks ago or so. I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 27, 2010)

Holy hole in a donut Batman, she updated with a Valentine's Day collection.

Ugh, it burns my britches that she has the time to put up new collections but refuses to respond to emails and contact attempts or send out orders within a decent amount of time.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Holy hole in a donut Batman, she updated with a Valentine's Day collection.

Ugh, it burns my britches that she has the time to put up new collections but refuses to respond to emails and contact attempts or send out orders within a decent amount of time._

 

Thank the lord I'm not too excited by any of those Valentine's colors. Although maybe it's my past experience with her slow-ass turn around time that's turning me off.


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not tempted by the newest update either, not after all the hassle I've had with this company.
If she cleaned up her act I'd order from her in a heartbeat as there are still so many shades I like to have, but I'm not expecting that to happen any time soon.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 2, 2010)

Know what's really funny about her new update? She now only ships priority anywhere. It's cheaper to send to US, but kind of expensive to ship elsewhere, so I don't think it's worth people purchasing now since the cheap price and high shipping intl fees cancel each other out.

 However, I do not think it's the postal office's fault that they're so behind their orders. They don't answer emails, nor do they care. Even if you send a complaint in PP, they don't respond to it. (I guess occasionally they do) Even if now they only ship using the safest method, if they can't keep up ther customer base, this new rule is useless. Many people have reported problems, so it's really hard for them to argue that all those mails got lost - not all. They're giving off a bad image.

  It's like Earthen glow minerals now. When they came out, their customer services were great. Now people complain that EGM don't answer their emails regarding questions or the orders. Some small business need to lie back and think how they can re-vitalize their business and maybe cut down something in order to win customers back with their used-to-be great services.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_However, I do not think it's the postal office's fault that they're so behind their orders. They don't answer emails, nor do they care. Even if you send a complaint in PP, they don't respond to it. (I guess occasionally they do) Even if now they only ship using the safest method, if they can't keep up ther customer base, this new rule is useless. Many people have reported problems, so it's really hard for them to argue that all those mails got lost - not all. They're giving off a bad image._

 
Is she blaming the PO for her troubles? Because she's going to out herself on that one - she says she's using click-n-ship with the automated email, which means people will get the email saying it's been done and then not get their order until months later, or they'll wait months to get the automated email.

I take fingers pointed at the PO with a grain of salt - my PO is pretty great, and I do not know of it ever losing one of my packages, even when I was selling pigment samples and such on eBay.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Is she blaming the PO for her troubles? Because she's going to out herself on that one - she says she's using click-n-ship with the automated email, which means people will get the email saying it's been done and then not get their order until months later, or they'll wait months to get the automated email.

I take fingers pointed at the PO with a grain of salt - my PO is pretty great, and I do not know of it ever losing one of my packages, even when I was selling pigment samples and such on eBay._

 
 Well, she's not out there pointing fingers at PO office in obvious gestures. It just seems so sudden now that she turns to priority shipping on every order. I just do not think it would solve the CORE problem - her turn around time and not answering emails. it has less to do with missing orders. many of her orders just go out slowly. Well, we'll see if this actually works to solve the essential problem. Only time will tell


----------



## Kragey (Mar 9, 2010)

Ever since she updated her shipping policies, people have been giving the site much better reviews. I try to be fair, so I figured I would place another order for a couple full jars of some of her great neutrals (I love Autumn Leaves on the inner lid with Brat Prince on the outer half and crease, then topped with some brown eyeliner...gorgeous combo). But...ArchetypeCosmetics.com appears to have disappeared! Maybe she forgot to pay her hosting fees...?


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, the page you get does make it sound like either her account is unpaid, expired, or is suspended.


----------



## dnelson (Mar 13, 2010)

its back up now....


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 13, 2010)

My most recent order I had placed on the 5th, it was mailed on the 8th & I got it on the 10th.


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* 

 
_My most recent order I had placed on the 5th, it was mailed on the 8th & I got it on the 10th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear so much good and bad about this.

I ordered some samples, and I LOVE the colors, they're so beautiful, but the horror stories about waiting months for their package is hindering me from ordering again, especially since I'll be moving in the near future lol

And yay! You got your stuffs!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting. I emailed about 2 weeks ago asking about an order I placed in DECEMBER that still hasn't found it's way to my door. Naturally I'm past the time I can file a PP claim but I have gotten no response to my email and no package. I'm going to email again shortly but I have a feeling I'm out on the order I placed. Good thing it was only one pigment but damn! ONE pigment...how hard is that????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: My order was placed on DECEMBER 12th. Shameful.


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 13, 2010)

So I was looking at my pigment jars I got & was wondering something. I got Buried Alive in XL & Spilled Wine in large but they looked like it might be the same amount of pigment? The XL jar is taller but more narrow. I've never ordered the XL before so was a little confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up getting my scale out to check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The large was 3g of pigment & the XL was 5g. My scale doesn't do .6 grams & such though it rounds it to the nearest gram. I know on the site it doesn't say how much you get in the XL size so now we know.


----------



## bhevarri (Mar 13, 2010)

I placed a small order a few days ago and received it in less than a week, so maybe things truly are looking up? I still dont feel confident in placing large orders so I think ill stick to more smaller ones for now, but I sure did get my package quickly! I really wasnt expecting it >.<


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 14, 2010)

I must say that recent reviews sound very positive.
Hopefully they'll keep this up, if they do I might order from them again.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 16, 2010)

Things may be looking up, for the time being at least, but they still need to get their old orders out and taken care of! Nobody should still be waiting 3 months later when new orders are going out in less than a week.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Things may be looking up, for the time being at least, but they still need to get their old orders out and taken care of! Nobody should still be waiting 3 months later when new orders are going out in less than a week._

 

Exactly. And apparently she still hasn't heard of a little practice we like to call "responding to e-mails." That's just basic customer service right there.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Exactly. And apparently she still hasn't heard of a little practice we like to call "responding to e-mails." That's just basic customer service right there._

 

Exactly. STILL no reply to either email I sent about my December order. Can I just ask WTF is up with the MMU companies lately? AL is the only one so far that I've never had an issue with. I ordered from FYR and so far so good but I've heard complaints on them as well.  It just seems like more and more people are having issues with MMU company CS. It's like an epidemic lately!


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Exactly. STILL no reply to either email I sent about my December order. Can I just ask WTF is up with the MMU companies lately? AL is the only one so far that I've never had an issue with. I ordered from FYR and so far so good but I've heard complaints on them as well. It just seems like more and more people are having issues with MMU company CS. It's like an epidemic lately!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, it depends, like me. It seems to be happening to different people though. To each her own. 

 oh and shatteredshards, I realized you are right, wasn't thinking clearly and was only venting out. I thought I'd do a more generic comment. this is archetype and we should do this. Oh, I really hope Archetype upped their game though and not just temporary.


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 17, 2010)

Well crud! I had ordered two large Amanita lipglosses being that shade was being discontinued & they sent two large Artemesia pigments instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tried emailing so wondering if I'll get a reply this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had ordered on March 13th & got it the 18th though. I normally never order stuff so often but Amanita is my favorite & don't want to be without it being it's being discontinued.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, no disrespect, but this is already being hashed out in the Aromaleigh thread, Flowitu. Do we really need to hash it out in the thread for another company?


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 17, 2010)

I actually had no problems recieving my order! Which is a relief, cause their colors are AMAZZIINNGGGGGGG.

I just ordered more!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm really really tempted to put in an order myself, but the international shipping is RIDICULOUS. $13 for priority shipping? No thank you. One of my US buddies has offered to let me tag along with her order to save on shipping, but I'm still waiting to hear back from Holly herself.  I don't want to commit to anything if she still won't reply to any emails.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 4, 2010)

As of today, still no order and still no reply to my 3 emails asking about my order. As a reminder, my order was placed before Christmas. AWFUL.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 5, 2010)

euphrosyne_rose- ugh, that is DISGUSTING behaviour! I've heard from a bunch of people that Holly has been getting her act together and getting stuff sent out, but I can't believe she'd actually take care of new orders when she has outstanding stuff from LAST YEAR. Have you been able to file a complaint against her at all? I know Paypal disputes are only open for 45 days, but it might be worth a shot trying anyway. I'm not sure if Holly gets alerted that someone's filing a dispute with her, but a couple of people I've talked to have been in the same position you're in, have filed disputes (that weren't able to be carried through) but who had their orders sent out the day they filed said dispute. I do hope you're able to finally either receive a refund, or your damn package, because that is just ridiculous, ridiculous business practice right there. So disrespectful. >(


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_euphrosyne_rose- ugh, that is DISGUSTING behaviour! I've heard from a bunch of people that Holly has been getting her act together and getting stuff sent out, but I can't believe she'd actually take care of new orders when she has outstanding stuff from LAST YEAR. Have you been able to file a complaint against her at all? I know Paypal disputes are only open for 45 days, but it might be worth a shot trying anyway. I'm not sure if Holly gets alerted that someone's filing a dispute with her, but a couple of people I've talked to have been in the same position you're in, have filed disputes (that weren't able to be carried through) but who had their orders sent out the day they filed said dispute. I do hope you're able to finally either receive a refund, or your damn package, because that is just ridiculous, ridiculous business practice right there. So disrespectful. >(_

 
Thanks, downloadstone. I got a PM from a member on here who also had a similar issue but she found a different email address for Holly and emailed her and got a prompt reply so I just emailed that same address [email protected] so we'll see if I get a reply back. I've ordered several times from ATY knowing that it'd take awhile to get my orders (which in itself is just pathetic) but the last time I ordered before this order in December I actually received my order in 2 weeks. I remember being shocked when I came home and found my order waiting for me! I mistakenly thought at the time that she had gotten herself back in order with her shipping times otherwise I probably wouldn't have ordered in December. Live and learn I guess. At this point b/c I do keep seeing more positive feedback on her and her shipping I'd be willing to give it ONE more shot but I'd need to have my current order filled first. I'm wondering how much of her MMU business is turned over to other, incompetent people and she's just not aware that there are unfilled OLD orders out there but if that is the case, she's not a very good owner/manager. I'll post an update when (and if) I hear back!

EDIT***  No, I haven't filed a complaint/request for refund simply b/c at this point, it'd probably be a waste of time. Blah.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_EDIT***  No, I haven't filed a complaint/request for refund simply b/c at this point, it'd probably be a waste of time. Blah._

 
If I remember correctly, PayPal won't even let you start it if it's been more than 45 days, they tell you straight up it's been too long. The time limit on chargebacks for most credit cards and banks is 60 days, so I'm not sure how far you'd get there.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Urgh. I've been trying to contact Holly through myantiquemall too, and I'm not getting any response at all. It seems like her TAT is slipping again too. A couple of people I know ordered a few weeks back and haven't heard a damn thing. So much for turning over a new leaf.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_It seems like her TAT is slipping again too. A couple of people I know ordered a few weeks back and haven't heard a damn thing._

 
That lasted long! But then again, it always does with her, doesn't it?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, just another update...

I placed an order about 2 weeks ago just to see for myself how the new shipping was going and I ordered 3 samples of foundation and my 3 free samples. You could've knocked me over with a feather when about ONE week later I had my order and not only did I get what I ordered, but 4 samples instead of 3. 

HOWEVER...I still have not heard anything about my order from December, nor have I received it. I have gotten no reply to my emails at the other email address and at this point, I think it's just a lost cause. At least it was only 1 item but it's still really shitty that I never got it, never got an answer about it or even any acknowledgement that they got my emails. Even if they had told me they never got the order I would've been happy b/c it would be SOME sort of response. 

I really liked the foundation sample I got and the sample eye pigments were, as usual, to die for. I just don't know if I want to keep ordering. I'm glad they've revamped their shipping and all, but the CS still sucks lemons.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice prices for samples but I think I'll wait until they get caught up on their shipments.


----------



## Teggy (Apr 30, 2010)

Fortunately for me, I haven't had any horror stories with Archetype, but I only order 1-2 times a year, and I tend to not order a lot.  However, I'd heard a lot of complaints from gals on the BPAL boards about unanswered emails and claim disputes.  It's a damn shame because Holly's pigments are fantastic, and have converted me away from mainstream eyeshadows.

I just wish she'd hire someone to handle the makeup business because it seems like she's not interested in it at all.


----------



## nebbish (Jul 1, 2010)

After reading everything about this company, I think it's incredibly sad how poor the CS is. I mean, if doing this isn't your full-time job, I think at this point you shouldn't be doing it. It obviously takes a lot to run a business, it's not a half-assed job & everything I'm seeing about this Holly person says she's running her business half-assed. Not answering e-mails & taking MONTHS to ship orders? That's ridiculous. I'll definitely never order from Archetype, which is a shame cos some of the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## jenjunsan (Oct 16, 2010)

I had ordered back at the beginning of the summer and got my order really fast and the colors were beautiful, so I thought maybe she had improved since the issues everyone else had.  I really liked the foundation, so about 5 weeks ago I made another order.  I haven't received anything and no response to 3 emails. Looks like CS is falling by the wayside again. UGH!


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 21, 2010)

I ordered in the beginning of August. I got a notice a month ago from paypal with a tracking number but it hadn't actually shipped yet. I've emailed 5 times and haven't gotten any replies from either the gmail or hotmail addresses. :/  I really just want my order at this point. I didn't know any of this about her customer service issues before I placed the order and I also didn't realize that I only had 45 days to file a dispute because I've never once had a problem in all my years buying through ebay and more recently, ordering from indie makeup companies. It's my fault for not realizing about the dispute time-frame though. However nice the product may be, I don't think it's worth all the BS to *maybe* even get it.


----------



## IonadhTalamh (Nov 12, 2010)

HI everyone!  I know this is my very first post on Specktra, but I've been kind of a lurker, for the past few months.  Anyway.
 	 		Earlier this year, I had placed two orders to Archetype. The first, via credit card and not PayPal (I had done no research prior to ordering..._big mistake_). I had ordered it April 20th, getting the package May 13th...everything was in it. The second time I ordered it was the end of June, and this time I used my brain and went through PayPal.  I got a tracking number for it, about early July, and it didn't move until a week later. My package arrived three days after moving, with everything in it.
		During both of these orders, I've sent at least five emails total, and had not received a response.
 	 		A few friends and I decided to go in on a huge group order, and we ordered on October 4th. On October 30th, a tracking number was sent to my email (aka the shipping label was printed). It's the 12th, and still no movement. 
 	 		I was wondering if anybody has any luck with calling Holly? I just tried to call twice, and it rang three times, to go to a message that said something along the lines of "If you are hearing this message, we are on the other line. Please leave a message, and we'll get back to you." I'll definitely keep trying to call...but has anybody else had any luck? 


  	HI everyone!  I know this is my very first post on Specktra, but I've been kind of a lurker, for the past few months.  Anyway.

  	Earlier this year, I had placed two orders to Archetype. The first, via credit card and not PayPal (I had done no research prior to ordering..._big mistake_). I had ordered it April 20th, getting the package May 13th...everything was in it. The second time I ordered it was the end of June, and this time I used my brain and went through PayPal.  I got a tracking number for it, about early July, and it didn't move until a week later. My package arrived three days after moving, with everything in it.

	During both of these orders, I've sent at least five emails total, and had not received a response.
  	A few friends and I decided to go in on a huge group order, and we ordered on October 4th. On October 30th, a tracking number was sent to my email (aka the shipping label was printed). It's the 12th, and still no movement. 

  	I was wondering if anybody has any luck with calling Holly? I just tried to call twice, and it rang three times, to go to a message that said something along the lines of "If you are hearing this message, we are on the other line. Please leave a message, and we'll get back to you." I'll definitely keep trying to call...but has anybody else had any luck?


----------



## IonadhTalamh (Nov 13, 2010)

Double post fail.  Ignore thsis!


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 15, 2010)

I got my Archetype order 18 days after my last post above. So, I ordered in the first week of August and got my order October 20th.  That's not horrible compared to what I've seen from other people on here but with no communication from the seller it seemed like a very long time. Even just an email to say it was delayed but would be sent out would have helped me feel more at ease about the whole thing. The colors I did get are really pretty but there's enough other companies that have similar shadows and great customer service to order from so I don't feel like I'm missing out by not ordering from Archetype again. Fyrinnae ,Meow, Morgana's Cryptoria,Dreamworld, Evil Shades,High Voltage and HiFi all offer great shadows and other products, have excellent customer service and ship much faster than Archetype.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 26, 2010)

Almost 3 months and I still don't have my order.


----------



## IonadhTalamh (Dec 7, 2010)

@ LorraineER: So glad to hear that you got your order! :3 I completely agree with the CS thing...even a quick email stating that the order was delayed would've been great.  It's so frustrating: this company could have a lot of potiental, but throws it away with non-existent CS.

  	@ jenjunsan: Oh no, that's awful.  Have you tried calling Holly?  After I got off the phone with her, my order came the following weekend.

  	Forewarning: this post is going to be a little long.  

  	The last time I posted, I was trying to call Holly. I called about seven times...five of those, their automated messaged came on after three rings. Then, the other two times Holly was on break. I tried one more time and shockingly enough, Holly answered. I explained who I was and why I was calling, telling her that I had made an Archetype order and was wondering why the tracking number hadn't moved. Holly told me that she couldn't check at that time (I think they were closing?), but would call me the next day (Sunday) and let me know. Sure enough, she called me the next day. She told me that she was working on orders at the beginning of October, and that she was just filling my order two nights before! (But had no explanation why it was taking so long.) I admitted to her that the 45th day (the upcoming Wednesday) after ordering was coming up, and I didn't want to file a dispute...I really wanted the items. She told me she understood, and was thankful that I ordered from her. Holly also told me that she would send my order out Wednesday (the last day to file a dispute, of course), and that it was going to ship Priority. We both said bye, and hung up.

  	Sure enough, she did send it out that Wednesday, and it arrived Saturday.  All the samples and jars that my friends and I had bought were throw into a paper bag, that was wrapped in tissue paper. Not very safe, IMO. The majority of the order was there...I'm missing five samples, and one of the full size jars is the wrong size (more on that, in a minute). The jars were, err, odd? I'm not sure what the correct word would be.  It was weird: some jars had plastic seals on top of the jars, others did not. Those with the plastic seal, the sifter was super loose...I could just pull it right off. As for those without the plastic seal, the sifter inside was super tight, like they were suppose to do. It was super inconsistence.  The amount in all of the jars was so not worth it, either. If I had to guess, the amount in the jars were the same amount as about seven samples. There wasn't that much.  Seven samples equal $1.75, while a small jar is worth $3.50. The samples are _half_ the price of the jar. Definitely not worth it.

  	The order did come with about six extra samples, which is weird for some of them. For example, a friend and I each ordered a sample of Integra's Dog II. Three samples ended up coming with the order. Yet, some of the samples that we ordered two of, only one came? Does that make any sense?

  	As for the missing items, every since they've arrived, I've tried calling Holly three times (I've been a bit busy, and keep forgetting :$), and the last time, a lady named Kelly answered. I gave her my phone number and name, and told her why I was calling (I simply told her "It's about Archetype"). It called her on Saturday...there hasn't been a call back yet. I'm going to give her until Saturday to call. And if not, I'm going to try to call again Sunday. I really want those missing items.  If she was going to take long enough to fill the order, then she should at least get it right. 

  	With all that said, I really do love the majority of the colors I got.  I'm not entirely sure if I'll be ordering from Archetype again.  Their colors are divine, but I'm not sure all the hassle is worth it.


----------

